# UFTA/BDC trials Central Ohio



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Sept 26 & 27
Millcreek Preserve - Marysville, Ohio
Sat: Two Open Pointing events
7:30am - 11:30pm & 12pm - 4pm 12 dog limit
Sat: Two Amateur pointing events 4pm - 8 pm
Sun: Two Open Flushing events
7:30am - 1pm & 2pm - 7pm 15 dog limit
Colin Fowler 937-631-0258 [email protected]

rules at www.ufta-online.com

Millcreek also has a clays course so you can come watch or play and get a round in as well!


----------

